# What have you been able to solve?



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 5, 2009)

What cubes/puzzles have you been able to solve without looking on the internet?
Note: this only counts if you looked for it SPECIFICALLY.
Looking up "How to solve a V6" would mean you didn't solve it, but applying reduction methods from the 4x4 and 5x5 to the 6x6 would count.
Also put WHERE you first solved it, if you don't know, just put you don't know.

2x2-at school, from a friend
3x3-on a bus in china
6x6-at home, same day I got it
7x7-a few days after I got it
Pyraminx-a day after I got it at home
Megaminx-the same day I got it... at home again

DQed from:4x4 (centers and dedges) 5x5 (Used my book)


----------



## imaghost (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2-at home
4x4-looked it up after getting really close, but I have my own method so I will count it
5x5-day I got it, at home


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 5, 2009)

Just completed my first 6x6 and 7x7 today yay me! I cheated on my first 3x3 solve, and feeling so ashamed, decided never to cheat again!

First (unaided) solves:

 2x2x2 (not sure when)
 Rubiks Clock (again not sure when)
 4x4x4 - 10/03/09 - 3:35:39.12 
 5x5x5 - 10/03/09 - 37:11.82
 MegaMinx - 10/03/09 - 57:17.93
 6x6x6 - 05/06/09 - 1:31:51.04
 7x7x7 - 05/06/09 - 1:01:16.13
 Square1 - 08/06/09 - Many hours!!

My poor square-1 has been sitting there, unsolved for a good three weeks. Think I might have another go this weekend 

EDIT: Just completed my square-1 with zero help and lots of head scratching. V-happy right now!


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2x2: the instant I got it
5x5x5: when I was playing with my friend's eastsheen before I had one
pyraminx:day I got it
mirror blocks: that one's easy, day I got it.
x cube: in the car on the way home from the store
square 1- after having it for 2 days, I solved and looked it up afterwards to get faster
megaminx: it took me a while-2 hours, but I figured it out.(at school, so this time was broken up into a day)


----------



## sooland (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2, i know, i'm horrible.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 5, 2009)

sooland said:


> 2x2, i know, i'm horrible.



haha me too

2x2


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 5, 2009)

I solved the 5x5 a few times before I searched for the parity algs for redux. Also solve the 2x2, and the Rubik's World (3x3). That's all I have for now, but will be receiving the 6x6 and 7x7 over the summer.


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 5, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I solved the 5x5 a few times before I searched for the parity algs for redux. Also solve the 2x2, and the Rubik's World (3x3). That's all I have for now, but will be receiving the 6x6 and 7x7 over the summer.



Be very afraid, the 6x6 is an evil mama


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2x2-7x7x7 accept 3x3x3. 5x5x5 was definitely the hardest for me.


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2x2, 5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 5, 2009)

The ones that I looked up:

3x3x3, 4x4x4, Sq-1, LL of Megaminx

I remember a similar thread to this but I couldn't find it.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 5, 2009)

I think the other thread was a little different. Like, if you learned redux for the 4x4, and then used redux for 5x5, you didn't solve it yourself.


----------



## tim (Jun 5, 2009)

Megaminx, Hungarian Rings, Square-1 (not yet, but i'm so close! ), Pyraminx
and (since everyone else lists them):
2x2
4x4
5x5
6x6
7x7

Failed on:
- 3x3x3


----------



## shelley (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2
5x5
6x6
7x7
Megaminx
Sq-1
Pyraminx
Pyraminx Crystal
Impossiball
Rainbow Cube
Alexander Star


Disqualified from: 3x3 (my gateway drug to cubing, of course) and 4x4 (had to look up OLL parity... multiple times, because I kept forgetting)

Attempted and failed (but still haven't looked up a solution online): Golden Cube, Bandaged Sq-1


----------



## Musje (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2 (at home, found an old K-ball and applied algo's I knew from the 3x3)
5x5 (at school, someone took it and I managed to solve it once.)

looked up: 
3x3 (used for the 2x2 solve)
4x4 (used for the 5x5 solve, reduction)


----------



## skwishy (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2x2
6x6x6
7x7x7
8x8x8*
9x9x9*
10x10x10*
11x11x11*
12x12x12*
20x20x20*
Pyraminx
Megaminx
Mirror cube(if you want to consider it different than a regular 3x3x3)
Brain Twist


*Simulated with Gabbasoft


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2
5x5
6x6
7x7 
megaminx
pyraminx

does a void cube count? after all there is a parity.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 5, 2009)

2x2: In the store where I bought it.
5x5: Home, using reduction methods from 4x4.
6x6: At a competition, using reduction from 4x4
7x7: Using reduction from 5x5
Pyraminx: Home, just intuition with basic insertion theory from 3x3
Golden Cube: Home (took me four days), using basic theory from 3x3 and skewb.
Fisher Cube: Home, using skills from 3x3.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 5, 2009)

shelley said:


> Attempted and failed (but still haven't looked up a solution online): Golden Cube, Bandaged Sq-1




What's a bandaged square-1?

I worked out how to solve 2x2, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Megaminx, the majority of Square-1 and Skewb.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jun 5, 2009)

none, i think


----------



## moogra (Jun 6, 2009)

2x2x2
4x4x4 - random turning, which later I found out to be a complicated reduction, solved white side, then yellow side (first attempted layer by layer), and then I saw that it was too hard so I only went for the centers. Then I paired up edges (easy). I've already had experience with seeing that it was a 3x3x3.
5x5x5/6x6/7x7 - used reduction on 4x4x4
Rubik's Master Magic - solely from watching people, that counts? I mean they were doing it pretty fast


----------



## Rozir (Jun 6, 2009)

well 2x2 because my friend told me just use 3x3 corner algs and
3x3 only because my first storebought 3x3 came with a book on how to solve it. lol

oh i solved the 2x2 at school and 3x3 at my house


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2009)

All of my puzzles I have solved on my own.
2-7
Pyraminx, megaminx, pyraminx crystal, sq-1, clock, skewb, 15 puzzle.


I have always been good at problem solving, which is odd since I am bad at math.


----------



## Poke (Jun 6, 2009)

I would call cubing more problem solving that math. There really are no numbers.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 6, 2009)

Poke said:


> I would call cubing more problem solving that math. There really are no numbers.



Who says math needs to have numbers?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2009)

Poke said:


> I would call cubing more problem solving that math. There really are no numbers.




I didn't say it was math.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jun 6, 2009)

I did the square-1 in like 27 minutes after I first scrambled it mainly using one alg I discovered as a commutator.

the other puzzle I've done were much less exciting


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 6, 2009)

2x2, 4x4 (I just waited until I didn't get parity though ), 5x5, 7x7, and that's all I've ever used except for 3x3.


----------



## Poke (Jun 6, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > I would call cubing more problem solving that math. There really are no numbers.
> ...


 
I think that once you leave numbers, you start going more into different fields of science.


----------



## V-cube7_101 (Jun 6, 2009)

0x0-once I got it
1x1-once I got it
2x2-once I got it
3x3-at my house
4x4-again, at my house
5x5-Same
6x6-Same
7x7-Again, the same.


----------



## luke1984 (Jun 6, 2009)

5x5x5, 6x6x6, 7x7x7 and pyraminx(all at home without any help).


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 6, 2009)

Poke said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Poke said:
> ...



I KNOW that what you think is just plain stupid.


----------



## moogra (Jun 7, 2009)

Poke said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Poke said:
> ...



wait what field of science does not use numbers?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 7, 2009)

moogra said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...


dentistry? well, uses the least amount of numbers..
hmmm...I'm actually going to spend some time thinking of ANY job that doesn't use numbers at all...


----------



## imaghost (Jun 7, 2009)

moogra said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



How about conceptual science? No numbers used in conceptual science.


----------



## I_love_cubes (Jun 7, 2009)

2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
6x6
square 1


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 8, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Attempted and failed (but still haven't looked up a solution online): Golden Cube, Bandaged Sq-1
> ...


You do NOT want to know. Everyone who has seen Arnaud with it has had nightmares ever since. I even touched it. I'm traumatised

It's a 2-gen square-1.


----------



## liljthedude (Jun 8, 2009)

I solved the 
2x2
5x5 (first time I didn't look online)
6x6 (on Gabbasoft)
Pyraminx
Megaminx
without the help of internet.


----------



## Winoko21 (Apr 12, 2010)

2x2x2 - in school's computer (gabbasoft)

EDIT- rainbow cube - at home (*somehow I can figure it out and found my own method )


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2010)

lots.

1x1, 2x2, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, 4x4 and above computer supercubes, 3x3x4, crazy 4x4 1, square 1, super square 1, gigaminx, 3x3x2, 3x3x1, jings pyraminx, dayan octahedron, pyramorphix, mastermorphix, touch cube, clock, rainbow cube, 3x3x5 FF, teraminx, 2x2x3, 3x3 rhombic dodecahedron, 3x3 supercube, miracle sphere, tetraminx, void cube, octagon barrel 3x3, whip-it (and all variations of it), skewb, computer dino cube, computer cuboids (such as 2x3x4, 4x4x5, 3x4x5, 2x2xn, 3x3xn, 7x7x1, 5x5x3, 6x6x2, 1x1xn, 1x2xn), pyraminx crystal, siamese cubes (1x2x3, 1x1x3, 2x2x3, 2x2x2 (fused cube)) and 15 puzzle.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not sure.


----------



## robindeun (Apr 12, 2010)

2x2
7x7
gigaminx
2x2x3
floppy cube
a few mre cubes


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 12, 2010)

2x2
3x3
4x4
Megaminx
Void Cube
All my first solves were on my own or built upon knowledge that I previously had from other twisty puzzles.

I just ordered the 3 v-cubes and I plan on doing those on my own the first time too. If I get a parity on the 5x5 or 7x7 I will probably have to start over or figure something out.


----------



## SuperNerd (Apr 12, 2010)

2x2-Applied 3x3 solution to it
6x6-Reduction from medium cubes
7x7-Reduction from medium cubes
simulator 8x8-Applied from reduction to big cubes
Megaminx-Applied from 3x3.
Pyraminx-Easy
Brain Twist-How hard can it be?
Rubik's Twist-Same as above.
Domino-Experimenting
2x2x3-Experimenting
Kilowminx-Easy Megaminx

I think that's it...


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 12, 2010)

1x1x1, 2x2x2, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, 6x6x6 megaminx, square-1, rubik's 360
I shouldn't have looked up 3x3x3


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 12, 2010)

Nothing, except obvious things like megaminx and cuboids.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 12, 2010)

Everything except 3x3, parity and Sq1.


----------



## LewisJ (Apr 12, 2010)

2x2 the day I got it in the car to the doctor
3x3 the day Lucas taught me how (hey, the thread says without looking online - I didn't look online, someone showed me )
5x5 at home the day after I got it
6x6 at home the day after I got it
7x7 at a restaurant the day I got it, got a free desert for solving it, took me over an hour since I had almost no clue what I was doing on L2C or L4E
SQ1 I can get into cubeshape, havent bothered to finish stickering it yet so I call cubeshape good
Megaminx at home the day after I got it


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 12, 2010)

2x2x2 With 3x3x3 idea
3x3x3 My brother taught me
5x5x5 Everything except parity (with the 4x4x4 reduction idea)
Pyraminx : Never saw a solve method, I solve it under 40 seconds the first time I scrambled it.
Megaminx : Took me 50 minutes to solve for the first time. 3x3x3 method, but I had I bit of difficulty with at the middle of the solve.
SQ-1 : Cubeshape/ I got the first 2 layers perfect but last layer not in cubeshape and not permuted (At the beggining, I thought it was a good idea to try f2l then LL)
Siamese Cube
Fused-Cube
Fisher Cube (parity too)
Void Cube (took me maybe 3 minutes to figure out parity)
Mirror Block (took me a good 10 minutes XD)


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 12, 2010)

2x2, 5x5 (and up), Megaminx.


----------



## DT546 (Apr 12, 2010)

2x2-when i got my 4x4 (double layer turns)
5x5-only needed helpwith one last 2 edges case, so almost
6x6-when i got it
7x7-when i got it
fisher cube-when i got it
fused-when i made it
megaminx-after a day


----------



## RyanO (Apr 12, 2010)

Pyraminx, 5x5x5, 2x2x2, 2x2x3, 6x6x6, 7x7x7, 8x8x8, 9x9x9, 10x10x10, shepherd's cube, skewb, skewb diamond, pyraminx crystal, gigaminx, super -x, hellicopter cube, dino cube, rainbow cube, master pyraminx, face turning octahedron, master face turning octahedron, vertice turning octahedorn, halpern meyer pyramid, edge turning tetrahedron, master edge turning tetrahedron, edge + face turning tetrahedron, megaminx, impossiball, and a bunch of other stuff that I can't remember or don't know the name of.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 12, 2010)

1x3x3, 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, magic, rubiks 360, pyraminx, square-1, and some Maru cylinder-shaped 3x3 variation thingy that popbuying accidently sent me. Those are all the cube types I own. I know I could do a 6x6 but the one I owned exploded on me and I lost some pieces and never got a chance to do it.


----------



## Forte (Apr 13, 2010)

Pyraminx >_>


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 13, 2010)

Pyra, 2x2, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, Fisher Cube, lolmagic, Floppy, Super Floppy, Megaminx.


----------



## TioMario (Apr 13, 2010)

Only virtual cubes for me...

I accidentally... A PLASTIC MADE 3x3x3


----------



## Feryll (Apr 13, 2010)

2x2 - Home, used beginner's method then learned ortega
7x7 - Sorta, I was really confused by the center parity and just got lucky a couple of times, then learned it. Home and friend's house.
Pyraminx - Maybe 30 minutes after I opened the package? Twist the 3 sided ones, did R' L R L' to see what it'd do, and applied it to solve.
Super square 1- Home. It's easy
4 siamese 2x2 cubes - Christmas day at home.


----------



## chris410 (Apr 13, 2010)

2x2, pryaminx, megaminx (lucky last layer though), bump cube, and floppy cube (not sure if that really counts) all using what I've learned from solving the 3x3 (pre 2-Look OLL/PLL)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 13, 2010)

1x1
2x2
3x3
4x4
5x5
Magic
Megaminx


----------



## LNZ (Apr 13, 2010)

Without any book or internet help:

Missing Link
Whip It (3x6, 4x6, 6x6)
Megaminx (not counting last layer)
3x3 Cube (first layer only, by argument this can be 2x2 to 7x7 too)
1x1x1 Cube
Balls in plastic casing puzzles
1x3x3 Cuboid
15 Puzzle
24 (4x6) Puzzle
2x2x1 Cuboid
Gripple


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 13, 2010)

2x2, 4x4 and 7x7.


----------



## Ranzha (Apr 13, 2010)

Clock (yeah, I solved it on a sim)
Magic (flips only, experimental)
2x2 (3x3 corners)
4x4 almost (I got the idea of centres first by my friend telling me to do centres first, then make edges and solve. The only thing I needed was parity)
5x5 (due to 4x4 knowledge)
Spin Out (Just needed to know these two words: binary twists)

Yeah, that's about it.
3x3 was from Dan Brown, but conversion to Speedsolving saved by cubing life.


----------

